# WebsitesI can Search for Mids and Tweets



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

I used to know a few website where you can buy different name brand Midbass speakers like IDOEM,Sliver Flutes, Focals to name a few also websites that sold Seas Neo tweets as well as LPG silk tweets...I`ve been away from these sites for a couple of years aand been busy working and going through a separation, but now I`m settled in and getting back on track...I`m want to put together some tweets and match them up with some Midbass drivers for my nephew runningactive x-over from an Alpine HU 3-way x-over,he will be using a 4-ch amp @ 100 watts per channel....any help would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## thehardknoxlife (Mar 20, 2006)

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/
https://www.parts-express.com/
https://meniscusaudio.com/


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey thanks,Did`nt I buy a Pheonix Gold Xenon 200 watt 2 channel amp from you a few years ago? You still live in the Knoxville area?


----------

